# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Skrzywiona przegroda a wygląd nosa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy kształt nosa może się choć trochę zmienic po zabiegu korekcyjnym przegrody w częśći chrzęstnej, lekarz stwierdził jeszcze że mam zwichniętą/skręconą przegrode w dolnej czesci chrzestnej

----------


## edilbetia

Może się tylko poprawić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak, się zagoiło, czy jednak operacja? Ja to tylko zmniejszałam nos i wyszło mega!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też zmniejszałam nos, najlepsza decyzja w życiu! Miałam nos na pół twarzy i teraz już jestem od niego wolna  :Big Grin: . Mój nosek robił chirurg Łatkowski z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju i wykonał kawał dobrej roboty. Nie wiem jakim cudem mu się to udało, ale nosek jest obecnie przepiękny, zgrabny, dopasowany do twarzy, nie wygląda na "sztuczny". Moja mama na początku była przeciwna operacji, a teraz żałuje, że tak oponowała, bo sama przyznała, że obecnie wyglądam o niebo lepiej, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również zmniejszyłam i nie żałuję tej decyzji. U mnie rodzina mnie wspierała, bo wiedzieli, że przez nochal miałam ogromne kompleksy. Na szczęście nos nie zasłania mi już połowy twarzy. Nos zoperował mi chirurg Knakiewicz z Knack Clinic we Wrocławiu. Wykonał kawał dobrej roboty w świetnej cenie. Mój nowy nosek jest mały, zgrabny, ale nie wygląda nienaturalnie, podoba się i mi i innym. Nie widać żadnych blizn pooperacyjnych, wszystko się ładnie zagoiło, polecam.

----------


## Maniata

Słuchajcie, ja nie ukrywam, że jestem po operacji nosa - bo różnica jest ogromna. A do dr Anny Olender, jej kliniki w Żarkach Letnisko jechałam pół kraju. Wiedziałam, że warto, bo jest jednym z najlepszych chirurgów plastycznych w kraju.

----------

